# Cords on Blinds



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone

we have been advice today to possibly get rid of our vertical blinds as they have long pull cords on them. 

has anyone been through the health and safety checks with these blinds, if you have did you change them in anyway.

we're not against getting rid of them just wonder if there is anything we can do to prevent this. 

Thanks in advance

Emma


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Was looking at this the other day as can't afford to fully redecorate and whole house in blinds
Great Ideas here
http://www.rospa.com/homesafety/Info/blind-cord-safety.pdf


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thankyou for the link i was just looking at that page when you sent the link. some good ideas ill give them a go.

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

even in a children's hospital where I work we have vertical blindsin the wards  but they have a cog/wheel added on the wall and the cord goes round it at the bottom so it isn't dangling in the wind and is taught, so you can make them safe relatively cheaply

L


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thankyou will have a look and see what i can get xxx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

We have the same setup as JJ1 describes - fitted when our blinds were fitted but should be quite easy to do retrospectively   

Peacelily xx


----------

